# Boating Accident



## acwizzard (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys a long time friend was hit head on by another boat today in Baytown at roseland park.The people that hit them hauled *** to the dock and loaded up and took off.The boat is a 17ft white fiberglass being pulled by a lifted 2000-2006 F250 so please keep an eye out for a boat with front hull damage.At time of this posting they are still searching for his body.Please keep his family in your prayers and god bless.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Prayers sent to the friends and the family.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I saw this on the news earlier..hope they catch the pos

My Prayers to those involved.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

TX#'s are like a LP.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i heard on the news they had suspneded recovery efforts til morning. the pos that did this will pay in the end.

prayers for the families affected sent!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope someone post signs out at the park. If they saw something to report it....Prayers


----------



## cdkingfish (Jul 6, 2010)

KARMA is a B**ch! Hope the person did this get what coming and more just saying. You don't hit someone and take off you just don't do that. What if it was your love ones, i'm just saying Losers!

Prayers sent to the family.


----------



## Galveston340 (Mar 11, 2012)

*....What a shame. Prayers go out to the Family.....and something else goes out to the POS that did this.

They WILL be caught. *


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Prayers to the family and him. We need to catch those people. Be careful out there and watch out for the other guy...


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

prayers sent to the family and him hope they find the pos that did this he will get what's comjng to him.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

No TX nr's, Trailer plates or lic on vehicle ?? Wow


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

man, this is happening too often..

I'll keep an eye out..

A


----------



## Rollo (May 8, 2012)

***!Sorry to hear this!God bless him &hope for the family!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like they found something coasties had been flying around Thia morning from 0600 to about 1/2 hour ago them silence. Next came the fire and rescue minutes later. Hope all is good. I am at evergreen point and they arr close to here

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Looks like they found something coasties had been flying around Thia morning from 0600 to about 1/2 hour ago them silence. Next came the fire and rescue minutes later. Hope all is good. I am at evergreen point and they arr close to here
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


May have been because of the weather headed that direction. News this morning was Live and said they would search til the weather arrived.

Sad Sad.... chances are its a local vehicle. Not many out of towners use that ramp.


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope the SOB that hit him rotts


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Prayers for you and the family....and for a fitting end for the ***hole that caused it


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

mercenarymedic2105 said:


> Prayers for you and the family....and for a fitting end for the ***hole that caused it


X2


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

mercenarymedic2105 said:


> Prayers for you and the family....and for a fitting end for the ***hole that caused it


X3!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

police need to throw out a $2000 reward for info leading to arrest...somebody in that party will want the money...


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

unless you have something to hide, there is no reason to run. if it was an accident , it's an accident, if you run you are saying it was not an accident and when you get caught, you should have to prove your innocent and not innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

just plain bill said:


> police need to throw out a $2000 reward for info leading to arrest...somebody in that party will want the money...


If it comes to that, we might pass the hat around here and offer it up ourselves. You are right, money talks. Sadly, someone is also dead doing what almost all of us here love doing, fishing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> If it comes to that, we might pass the hat around here and offer it up ourselves. You are right, money talks. Sadly, someone is also dead doing what almost all of us here love doing, fishing.


I got the first $20! :cop:


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Any update? Who got hurt? Im the same age and from Baytown, and primarily use that ramp. I'd hate to hear if it was a buddy. Are the needing any volunteers to help search?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I got the first $20! :cop:


I don't want to step on any toes, so if any LEO's here want any help raising a reward in this case, shoot me a PM. Like I said though, the last thing I want is to cause any problems in the investigation.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Prayer's sent*

Now we at 2-cool can find these people! Can we make this a sticky so it stay's up top? My wife just told me about it and I said let me check on 2-cool and it was here SOMEBODY know's something Let's help find them:cop:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We have at least 3 threads running here on this, so I don't want to sticky any of them just yet. Right now, Google is having a field day indexing the site, which is the best thing that can happen, web site wise. It amounts to 3 times the exposure.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe the guys local can put in a "heads up" to the boat/fiberglass shops in the area in case this guy tries to get it repaired. Just a thought...


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

HIt and run on the water is the same as hit and run in a car. I sure hope they catch the coward. God bless your friend and all his family.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent and justice prevails.Keeping my eyes open here in Laporte.Should be a traffic cam on them.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Prayers for the family. And for a miracle that they find the missing man alive.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/P...ter/-/1735978/15519936/-/rd8l9dz/-/index.html


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

He was a friend of mine. Well both of them were awesome guys. They were cousins and did everything together. I pray that they find those guys.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Approx 30 minutes ago my wife just came down North Main by the Dog clinic and said the police had a white Ford pick up pulled over and there were 3 to 4 police cars around it, lets hope that was them.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers for the families sent.

Hope they catch the POS that did this.


----------



## acwizzard (Apr 22, 2011)

Just talked to family no luck yet.Thanks fellas for all the support I will keep updating when possible.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Prayers sent. Have they caught the pieces of **** yet?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

baytownboy said:


> Approx 30 minutes ago my wife just came down North Main by the Dog clinic and said the police had a white Ford pick up pulled over and there were 3 to 4 police cars around it, lets hope that was them.


just a matter of time he will get caught.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope they got them!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

X2!! I hope they catch this POS.



Rollo said:


> ***!Sorry to hear this!God bless him &hope for the family!!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Facebook says the guys responsible have turned themselves in... Dunno, but hope so!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Lets hope that was the police action my wife saw on North Main in Baytown earlier with 3-4 police cars involved.


----------



## acwizzard (Apr 22, 2011)

UPDATE the individuals responsible turned them self into police.Coast guard called off search but other organizations are still searching.If anybody's out tomorrow around Baytown plz keep an eye out in the bay system.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

acwizzard said:


> UPDATE the individuals responsible turned them self into police.Coast guard called off search but other organizations are still searching.If anybody's out tomorrow around Dayton plz keep an eye out in the bay system.


May justice be served. Sad someone had to lose their life.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Stupid admin question. Errrr. Stupid question for the admins.. 

Anyway to combine threads like this that are about the same thing, making the subscriptions all in one?

A


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

Admin already responded to that on page 3, post 29


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

YamahaFan said:


> Admin already responded to that on page 3, post 29


me? if so I don't understand..

a


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

lordbater said:


> me? if so I don't understand..
> 
> a


Go back to page 3 of this thread and look at Mont's response in post #29. He said that lots of people are following this issue and Google is referencing all three threads on this forum. That triples the exposure for 2Cool. Sorry if I wasn't clear on my previous post.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope they hang them...


----------



## acwizzard (Apr 22, 2011)

UPDATE body of missing friend was recovered this morning.Thank for the support I will post more info after work today.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Acwizzard sent you a pm


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Man this is terrible. 34yrs old.. Same age as me. I can't imagine not stopping to see if you can help someone you've just hit regardless of circumstances (drinking, drugs etc..)


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

any story yet from the guys that turned themselves in?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> any story yet from the guys that turned themselves in?


Seems like they waited just long enough to get the alcohol out of their systems. I wonder what the excuse will be, probably try to say they were worried about their boat sinking but that won't explain taking off from the ramp.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

YamahaFan said:


> Go back to page 3 of this thread and look at Mont's response in post #29. He said that lots of people are following this issue and Google is referencing all three threads on this forum. That triples the exposure for 2Cool. Sorry if I wasn't clear on my previous post.


1). there is no page 3, only page 1 if you have your profile configured such.

2) in post #29 he referenced 3 threads. I only see 2, I was asking for the 3rd thread.

Sorry for the confusion..

A


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

there's one on the gen fishing board too, Andrew


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, got it..

A


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

lordbater said:


> 1). there is no page 3, only page 1 if you have your profile configured such.
> 
> 2) in post #29 he referenced 3 threads. I only see 2, I was asking for the 3rd thread.
> 
> ...


Would you quit worrying about the **** post and think of the families of the deceased and injured.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

look asshat, I am worried about everyone involved, and to prove it, I wanted to read any threads here or elsewhere about any information regarding the accident..

And another thing, if you'd been reading my posts on other threads about this type of thing, you'd know I was actually helping, not just sitting on my *** gawking.

Andrew


----------



## acwizzard (Apr 22, 2011)

Suspects are brothers Jason and Joseph Delavergne.If someone could link KHOU11 storie for me I would appreciate it they have the details on there website.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

acwizzard said:


> Suspects are brothers Jason and Charles Delavergne.If someone could link KHOU11 storie for me I would appreciate it they have the details on there website.


Not much detail other than they turned themselves in.

http://blog.chron.com/newswatch/201...rth-of-baytown-hit-and-run-boating-collision/


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*update*

/* 160 widget styles */.linktown-container-160 { width: 160px; background: transparent url('http://media.khou.com/designimages/sky_bg.gif') top right no-repeat; **.linktown-container-160 .linktown-logo { padding: 5px 0 45px 3px; border: 0; **.linktown-container-160 form { margin: 0 5px; padding: 5px 0 2px 0; height: 40px; border-top: 1px solid #ddd; border-bottom: 1px solid #ddd; **.linktown-container-160 input { margin: 0 3px 5px 0; padding: 0; color: #767676; font-size: 10px; font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-style: italic; background-color: #f1f1f1; border: 1px solid #bebebe; width: 78px; float: left; **.linktown-container-160 label { margin: 0; padding: 0; display: block; float: left; width: 48px; color: #333; font-size: 10px; font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; **.linktown-container-160 .linktown-search { border: 0; margin: 0; padding: 0; float: left; position: relative; top: -2px; **.linktown-container-160 div { padding: 5px 0 5px 25px; **.linktown-container-160 span { display: block; **.linktown-container-160 span a { font-size: 12px; **.linktown-container-160 p { margin: 0; padding: 0 5px 5px 0; text-align: right; **.linktown-container-160 p a:link { font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; color: #353535; text-decoration: none; **.linktown-container-160 p a:visited { font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; color: #353535; text-decoration: none; **.linktown-container-160 p a:hover { font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; color: #353535; text-decoration: none; **.linktown-container-160 p a:active { font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; color: #353535; text-decoration: none; ** Business: Location:  
Auto Dealers Auto Repair Bar Carpet Cleaning Child Care Chocolate Coffee Dentist Doctor Florists Furniture Golf Course Gym Hair Salon Hotels Insurance Jewelry Landscaping Locksmith Movers Pizza Plumbing Realtor Remodeling Storage *Browse all »* 
by MojoPages

*Local News*









 *Print*



print
*Email*


Email this article
*Share*


Tweet
Share 
*Share!*

X 
Digg
Delicious
MySpace
LinkedIn
StumbleUpon
Newsvine
Reddit 

*Body of missing boater found in Cedar Bayou; 2 brothers charged *










by KHOU.com Staff
khou.com
Posted on July 16, 2012 at 10:16 AM
Updated today at 11:19 AM

*Gallery*






See all 2 photos »

BAYTOWN, Texas-The body of a boater who went missing Saturday after a hit-and-run accident on Cedar Bayou near Baytown was found Monday, according to authorities. Two brothers have been charged with fleeing the scene of the fatal crash.
Authorities said two men were in a jon boat near Roseland Park around 4:45 p.m. Saturday when a 17-foot center console boat - operated by brothers Jason Clyde Delavergne and Joseph Charles Delavergne -- smashed into it.
The impact tossed the men in the jon boat into the water and, instead of staying to help, the Delavergne brothers took off.
The Baytown Fire Department was able to locate one of the boaters, who suffered minor facial injuries, but they could not find the other man. The Coast Guard was then called in to assist in the search.
Crews searched for the missing man throughout the day, but were forced to suspend the search that night after a helicopter and dive team worked the scene with no luck.
The search resumed on Sunday, only to be stopped again after several hours.
"Our deepest sympathy goes out to the family of the missing person. However, due to the size of the body of water where the incident occurred, we do not believe that any further searches would increase our probability of locating the missing person," said Lt. Spencer Roach. "The Coast Guard has searched with small boats and a helicopter for roughly 17 hours."
The search resumed again Monday and the missing boater's body was found about a mile and a half away from the original crash scene around


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

About the waiting for alcohol to be out of their system. It's expensive, but there is a urine test that can go as far as 60 days. I doubt it can give anything close to accurate levels though.

This really does suck. Did I hear that the victims were also brothers?

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## acwizzard (Apr 22, 2011)

The brothers are only charged with failure to stop and render aid.Let's hope more charges are to follow now that his body was found.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

acwizzard said:


> The brothers are only charged with failure to stop and render aid.Let's hope more charges are to follow now that his body was found.


That is just a charge to hold them bond them. Once it gets to the DA, there will be involuntary manslaughter charge I bet.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

It rages me...Hopefully htey get a book thrown at both of them. They knew the right thing to do but did just the opposite. 

Sad to hear... RIP


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

jdusek said:


> That is just a charge to hold them bond them. Once it gets to the DA, there will be involuntary manslaughter charge I bet.


Agreed. But its only going to fall on the captain of the vessel.

PS. IF there was a 60 day alcohol test, which there is not, it would not be taken into consideration.

Glad they found the victim so as to give the family closure.... Prayers sent.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> Agreed. But its only going to fall on the captain of the vessel.
> 
> PS. IF there was a 60 day alcohol test, which there is not, it would not be taken into consideration.
> 
> Glad they found the victim so as to give the family closure.... Prayers sent.


There is in fact a 60 day test, used on repeat DUI offenders on probation. It's not well publicized, for good reason..

A

Edit, I apologize, I just talked to my contact that works for the system, I misunderstood.. It's an 80 hour test, not 60/80 days..

Sorry.

A


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

This is a sad situation, but has fault been determined? No center line to cross on the bayou. I understand the charges for fleeing the scene, but I think it would be premature to say one boat is more at fault than the other without investigation. I've read the entire thread, but perhaps I missed something.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

May those sorry mfrs rot in hell.

Prayers sent to the deceased and his family and all others having to deal with his loss.


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

SlickWillie said:


> This is a sad situation, but has fault been determined? No center line to cross on the bayou. I understand the charges for fleeing the scene, but I think it would be premature to say one boat is more at fault than the other without investigation. I've read the entire thread, but perhaps I missed something.


what a dumb ars you are


----------



## PaPa T (Sep 29, 2009)

Joseph has 2 recent DWI's showing on publicdata.com


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

capt.wronghand said:


> what a dumb ars you are


With all due respect to my elders, I have to agree.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

capt.wronghand said:


> what a dumb ars you are


Geez...I'm thinking with a post like that, you might be the dumb arse. The OP said the CC hit the other boat head on. No mention as to whether both boats were under power or not. My line of thinking says if two boats under power hit head on, both missed the opportunity to avoid the collision. In no way am I saying the guys that fled the scene are not dipchits, merely that one should have the facts before wanting to hang someone. JMHO

So why don't you geniuses point me to a link that says who is at fault?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

PaPa T said:


> Joseph has 2 recent DWI's showing on publicdata.com


and my buddies bond for BUI by TPWD was $250,000 after his DWI on land. and you wonder why this guy took off? i hope they hang his butt high. go look up my thread about boating and drinking. its hard for me to feel bad about a drunk when they cause so much heartache for themself and someone else.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

lordbater said:


> There is in fact a 60 day test, used on repeat DUI offenders on probation. It's not well publicized, for good reason..
> 
> A
> 
> ...


Unfortunately they'll just say they were sober on the water and drank heavily when they got home because they were upset. We will never be able to prove BUI even though it's pretty **** obvious. :headknock
With any luck maybe a good interrogation will coax them to admit it.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

SlickWillie said:


> Geez...I'm thinking with a post like that, you might be the dumb arse. The OP said the CC hit the other boat head on. No mention as to whether both boats were under power or not. My line of thinking says if two boats under power hit head on, both missed the opportunity to avoid the collision. In no way am I saying the guys that fled the scene are not dipchits, merely that one should have the facts before wanting to hang someone. JMHO
> 
> So why don't you geniuses point me to a link that says who is at fault?


By them leaving the scene, I and many others see that as a sign of blatant guilt. Would you drive to the ramp after an accident leaving ppl to fend for themselves in the water if it WASN'T your fault? I seriously doubt it. Hope they get what is deserved. Prayers to the friends and family of the deceased.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Sure we all pretty much see the act of leaving the crash site as a blatanty guilty act BUT there still needs to be an investigation to determine final fault. SW has a vaild concern and certainly that does not make him a dumb arse. Prayers out to the family of the deceased fisherman.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Quit speculating and bickering about it and let the detectives figure it out. Prayers up to the family.


----------

